# Baby Pics



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

These babies are Black/Beige/Silvermane (D'Argent)
13 days old too adorable for words!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










(if you want to see larger pics: my facebook)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Aww they are sooo adorable! Love that marking on the belly, looks very stylish, lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> Aww they are sooo adorable! Love that marking on the belly, looks very stylish, lol.


Right? It is so unique and silly. Just a weird tummy swirl? I love it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like a Y and a C. In internet slang it means "you're Cute, Cool, Crazy" lol.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

God, baby rats are so cute it physically hurts. xD Lovely babies.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I still think my Boop and Gizzy were the cutest babies ever but all yours come after that.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

super stylish marking!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am quite smitten


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

They're Beautiful!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2016)

Soooo cute! 😍 Enjoy


----------

